

DIY book scanning - mcantelon
http://www.diybookscanner.org/

======
jsomers
As an alternative, I've been using a fast feed scanner to digitize my books.
The obvious downside is that they need to be cut first.

I was inspired by this blog post: <http://sealedabstract.com/?p=410>

------
bugs
Also known as why the book industry does not face the same pirating problem
the music industry does.

~~~
theschwa
We'll probably see a lot more of things like this as eReaders keep getting
more popular, and it won't be a whole lot longer before your local torrent
sites are full of textbooks as well as the music and movies.

------
bokonist
This is awesome. Anyone here ever built one? How well do they work?

~~~
matey
I built a simple version which included the base, a light, and a camera. It
worked well and I used it to scan my college text books in order to not carry
them around. One of the best parts was running a ocr on the text books and
being able to search them quickly while I was doing homework.

~~~
sandGorgon
Which OCR - opensource or paid? What was your flow ?

